# We are 3-0, and the only unbeaten team in the East!



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Here's to 4-0!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh my, and everyone said coach was a bad signing.

Hopes he can prove something with the talent now.

-Petey


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I knew we could win w/o Mash but I didn't think we'd be going on 4-0!  Magloire is da man!!!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

You play the Hawks without Jason Terry next, so I'm assuming 4-0 is a likely possibility. Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## Worlds #1 NBA Expert (Nov 3, 2003)

Don't get too excited. Your team has a big time history of getting injured, underachieving, and sucking in the playoffs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

yeah but a big winning streak at the season couldt hurt any


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

You know, I was one of those people against the firing of Silas and also against the hiring of Floyd. But if you've checked out the games, the Hornets have stepped it up in the clutch. That, IMO, shows that Floyd knows how to coach. sure it's only 3 games, but 2 or 3 games won in the clutch has won me over.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> You know, I was one of those people against the firing of Silas and also against the hiring of Floyd. But if you've checked out the games, the Hornets have stepped it up in the clutch. That, IMO, shows that Floyd knows how to coach. sure it's only 3 games, but 2 or 3 games won in the clutch has won me over.


me too, i was extremely anti-Floyd. I guess I was partly wrong


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> 
> 
> me too, i was extremely anti-Floyd. I guess I was partly wrong


We need more games for a better perspective from him. I mean he was bad for 3 years. But the win over the Celtics was impressive to me.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Worlds #1 NBA Expert</b>!
> Don't get too excited. Your team has a big time history of getting injured, underachieving, and sucking in the playoffs.


I don't think anyone is getting over excited here. 
BTW, don't mistake getting injured for underachieving.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

3-1. But no doubt about it, you got another playoff team.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

that was the most bitter loss I have ever had to endure as a fan of this team. :upset:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Another victory for you guys, this time over the previously-unbeaten Lakers. 

114-95 http://www.nba.com/games/20031107/LALNOH/boxscore.html


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

What a huge win for the Hornets! Can you believe Kobe only had 11 points? Wow, that is unbelievable.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

Great job defensively by Lynch!:yes:


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

yeah, Kobe usually wipes the floor with us! Lynch is an underated player for sure, most probably don't realise he has 3p range to go along with his great D either!


----------

